# Multi-Quote



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

**:


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Can someone PLEASE tell me how to get the multi-quote feature to work. It sure would make my replies easier if ONLY I can figure out how to use this handy little function.. Thanks


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me





> how to get the multi-quote feature to work.





> It sure would make my replies easier if ONLY I can figure out how to use this handy little function.. Thanks


you mean like this?

it's this button









You'll get two of them when you click it, add an = at the end of the first one, eg [quote = ] (without spaces) and drag the other one to the end of the sentence/quote you're replying to. If you're replying to more than user, just copy&paste their quote.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I am still not getting it to work.. Mine isnt showing the button you are talking about it has the quote button in blue then beside it multi in blue and quick in blue.. IDK what I am doing wrong...


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Complexity said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> it's this button
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Complexity said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> it's this button
> 
> ...





Just Tired Of It All said:


> I am still not getting it to work.. Mine isnt showing the button you are talking about it has the quote button in blue then beside it multi in blue and quick in blue.. IDK what I am doing wrong...


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I know this post is turning out to look a mess but please Bare with me I am trying to learn the multi quote feature.. Sorry guys!!


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> I know this post is turning out to look a mess but please Bare with me I am trying to learn the multi quote feature..
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys!
> ...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, are you trying to quote more than one person? or break up one post into multiple quotes?


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah its not working out. I figured out how to quote with -in a post like above but not just a sentence alone... still confuse!!


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Go to the "Go Advanced" feature in the reply box


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Ok, are you trying to quote more than one person? or break up one post into multiple quotes?


Just break up one post into quotes. Say if I just want to quote one part of a persons post to reply to..


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Ok, are
> 
> 
> > you trying to quote
> ...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> Just break up one post into quotes.





> Say if I just want to quote one part of a persons post to reply to..


Like I just did above? LOL all I do is type in [ /QUOTE ] (no spaces) at the end of whatever I want quoted in the first part, followed by [ QUOTE ] (again, no spaces) to start the next part...and keep doing that as i separate the sentences/paragraphs.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok I hit that and it still only quotes parts in the post like above, but still posts the remainder of the post... See how it did above! I can not figure out how to quote just once sentence or word without it posting the whole thing and highlighting the sentace.. See what I mean above.. I hit the mulit button and it does nothing.. I hit the quote it takes me to the screen you showed, hit the button you showed and it does the highlighting like you showed.. my multi quote button does nothing??


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

OHHHH the "multi" button next to the "quote" button? Unless I am mistaken, you use that to quote multiple posts, and hit quote to quote them all. If it does something else, I've never been able to figure it out. LOL


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep Marchia like you did above.. Ok before I type in wht you said above what do i push?? the quote button or reply button but my multi button doesnt do anything.. Boy this is a tough one.. lol


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok forget the button and use the code Maircha is talking about

At the beginning of the sentence add [QUOTE =] (no spaces) and at the end of the sentence add [ / QUOTE ] (no spaces)


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> Yep Marchia like you did above.. Ok before I type in wht you said above what do i push?? the quote button or reply button but my multi button doesnt do anything.. Boy this is a tough one.. lol


To quote ONE specific post... you hit the Quote button. Multi is for posting multiple posters


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok,


> are you trying to quote more than one person


? or break up one post into multiple quotes?


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

GRRR there is no hope I will never get it.. lol


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Hold on, are you trying to separate sentences out like this? 



> _Astrophysics is the branch of astronomy that deals with the physics of the universe, including the physical properties of celestial objects, as well as their interactions and behavior.Among the objects studied are galaxies, stars, planets, exoplanets, the interstellar medium and the cosmic microwave background. Their emissions are examined across all parts of the electromagnetic spectrum, and the properties examined include luminosity, density, temperature, and chemical composition._


Separated 



> Astrophysics is the branch of astronomy that deals with the physics of the universe, including the physical properties of celestial objects, as well as their interactions and behavior.





> Among the objects studied are galaxies, stars, planets, exoplanets, the interstellar medium and the cosmic microwave background.





> Their emissions are examined across all parts of the electromagnetic spectrum, and the properties examined include luminosity, density, temperature, and chemical composition.


Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok so I hit quote on the post, it takes me to the screen that has the full post.. So I only one to quote one sentence in the entire post... I guess the only way I am going to get this to work maybe is if I put the info you told me, then erase the remainder of the post around it. that maybe alot of erasing lol.. But if I try to quote just a sentece it does like it did above.. I can not figure it out for nothing.. But I am closer.. lol


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes Complexity like that..


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

OK say somone said in there post.. The cat ate the mouse and I didnt like it now what?? And the only part I am wanting to quote is (the cat ate the mouse) I do not want the other parts to the post in it, just that specfic part. How do I get that Only?? Boy this is toughy.. lol


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Which should look like:


----------

